# Goat Milk Lotion Shelf Life?



## requisiterose (Jun 26, 2013)

So I'm making a goat milk and honey lotion. I've had a bottle I made myself and have been using for the last 3 months and it's still going strong. I used powdered goat milk at 1 oz per 6 oz of water. I was wondering what the shelf life of the lotion would be. I'll be making it for a consignment deal and I'd like to label it accordingly. Thanks


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 26, 2013)

Ummmm, the shelf life isn't just about the goats milk. You have to consider the whole recipe, the method of manufacture, and the packaging. Some questions come to mind...

What oils did you use, how long did you have them when you made the lotion, and what is their overall shelf life? 
Did you use an antioxidant? At what dosage rate?
Did you use a preservative? At what dosage rate?
Did you use a manufacturing method that ensures your ingredients, work area, and packaging are sanitized?
What kind of packaging are you using -- a pump bottle, open jar, or ???

I recommend Susan Barclay Nichols blog at http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.ca/ I know she has some great articles about shelf life and such. Another good information source is Anne Watson's book Simple Lotionmaking; it can be found on amazon.com


----------



## requisiterose (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes, ma'am. I know it goes off oils and antioxidants. I used optiphen and vitamin e.  I was just wondering what the shelf life of the goat milk in the lotion would be, so I can calculate this. I should have phrased that better, sorry about that.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey, I'm sorry -- I don't mean to offend or condescend. I didn't have a strong sense from your first post about what you know or don't know, but it sounds now like you know what your doing, unlike some. A fair number of folks who ask questions like yours are adamant about not using any preservative at all! That's a little scary. :smile:

Goat's milk is going to be a hard-to-preserve ingredient. Since milk alone has only a shelf life of a few days, the shelf life of the lotion is going to be determined more by the efficacy of your preservative. I searched Susan's blog and found this quote:

"...a good broad spectrum preservative will last the life of your lotion, long after your oils have gone off. Most have shelf lives of two years. You can combine preservatives to create a broader spectrum preservative - for instance, adding something like one of the organic acids (which tend to be good fungal killers) with Optiphen - or you could do something like add liquid Germall Plus at 0.25% (range 0.1% to 0.5%) with 0.5% Germaben II (range 0.5% to 1.0%) to cover all your bases if you have something especially hard to preserve...."

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=shelf+life
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.ca/p/preservatives.html


----------



## requisiterose (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh no, you're fine. I'm sorry if I came off a little agitated in my response. I attempted to make some powdered strawberries, took a nap, forgot about them, and now they're these solid black powdered lumps. Bleh. 

But I'd definitely never make a lotion without a preservative. Unless it's a lotion bar, that would be extremely scary, haha. I never thought about combining preservatives, though. I played it safe with the lotion and used Optiphen Plus at 1.5%, just to be cautious with the milk. Would that be adequate or do you think I'd need to scale it down to, let's say 1 %, and add Germaben at 5%? Sorry for all the questions, but I had no idea you could mix preservatives, and I'd love to be able to cover all my bases. Goat milk lotion is really popular around here.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 26, 2013)

I usually use Germall Plus and have never combined preservatives either. So that's a new one for both of us. I really can't answer your question about the Optiphen Plus at 1.5% or combining Optiphen with Germaben -- I just don't have the experience. Say, I have a suggestion -- why don't you ask Susan? If anyone has real knowledge about this question, she most likely will. I also think she would enjoy giving her perspective on the matter. I would really enjoy hearing what she has to say -- we both might learn something! --DeeAnna


----------



## requisiterose (Jun 26, 2013)

Okay, I will definitely do that. Thank you so much!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 27, 2013)

There's really no way to know for sure without testing or having it tested for the presence of bacteria and fungus under different circumstances.


----------



## requisiterose (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh, okay. I'll have to save up money to get it tested. I also emailed Susan and she got back to me surprisingly quick. She said she doesn't like using goat milk because she finds it too gamey. However, she did think the combination of preservatives was my safest bet. So, until I can send it to a lab for an exact date, I'll just use the combination.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 10, 2013)

If you're planning on producing on a larger scale, it could be worth your wile to invest in an incubator.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 11, 2013)

Glad to hear Susan gave you some feedback!


----------



## judymoody (Jul 11, 2013)

Have you tried making your lotion without the goat's milk?  The reason that I ask is that milks, fruit purees, honey, etc. are so hard to preserve that it might not be worth the risk.

Regardless, I agree with the previous suggestion about getting your formulation tested by a lab before selling.  That is an excellent idea.

I would also be careful about loading up on the preservatives past the manufacturers' recommended maximum %.  More is not always better.

Sorry to sound so pessimistic but I was recently in a lotion swap in which we all used the same base recipe which contained honey.  We all used the maximum amount of preservative, heat and hold, etc.  The participants were all experienced.  And some of the samples grew mold.  It was a useful cautionary experience.


----------



## requisiterose (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, I have several different lotion recipes without goat milk. I just had someone specifically request it to sell in her shop. I don't go over recommended amounts of preservatives, I stay within recommended usage range. I mean, all my lotions sell great, it's just for my small texas town, they love goat milk in everything. What would an incubator do? I know I've seen some small bacteria and mold testers on various sights I could use until I can afford to send it to a lab. Are these small kits even worth it?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 12, 2013)

requisiterose said:


> What would an incubator do?




Maintaining a steady ideal temperature for bacterial and fungal cultures.


----------



## trunkbranches (Oct 15, 2013)

*Preservatives in Goat Milk Lotion*



DeeAnna said:


> I usually use Germall Plus and have never combined preservatives either. So that's a new one for both of us. I really can't answer your question about the Optiphen Plus at 1.5% or combining Optiphen with Germaben -- I just don't have the experience. Say, I have a suggestion -- why don't you ask Susan? If anyone has real knowledge about this question, she most likely will. I also think she would enjoy giving her perspective on the matter. I would really enjoy hearing what she has to say -- we both might learn something! --DeeAnna




DeeAnna, or whomever can help me:  i just joined this forum the other day.  I've got the goat milk (raw),a s i raise and milk Nigerian Dwarf and Mini Nubian dairy goats.  I'd like to learn to make goat milk Lotion, to start with, then I'll branch into soap making.  

Anyway, I've found lotion recipes, but of course non of them are shelf stable.  I can't sell non-shelf stable lotions.  So, of course I need to learn about preservatives.  I'd like to use as natural of preservatives as possible.  You mention Germall Plus.  I'm assuming that this is not natural?  Does anyone know what it is and if there are any harmful side effects?

What preservatives are people using in their lotions?

can I test shelf life myself, or do I have to send to some lab?  if lab, what lab, etc.

Also you mentioned speaking with Susan.  Who is she and how do I contact her?

Thanks,
Peggy


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 15, 2013)

If you search the site there are many discussion about natural preservatives.  There is none that have proven to be effective as I recall from the discussion on the boar.


----------



## requisiterose (Oct 21, 2013)

Trunkbranches, I use Optiphen plus in my lotions at 1.5%. I like to use the maximum usage rate just to be safe. I've looked into natural preservatives but from what I've read, there aren't any that work the same as chemical ones like Germall. Susan runs a blog called swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com  She had a ton of recipes for lotion and goes into detail about the basics and all the components used, plus substitutions. If definitely recommend reading her info and using one of her simple recipes for your first batch. A lot of the lotion recipes on the Internet are horrible.

I'm not quite sure about lab testing, you'd have to ask someone else. But my goat milk lotion with powdered form of goat milk and fresh oils, I give a three month shelf life. I've had some that has lasted 6 months, just to be on the side. Not to mention proper sanitation plays a big part in lotion making.


----------



## Lyric (Dec 18, 2018)

Darn Swift Crafty Monkey site is different or for pay now.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 18, 2018)

Lyric said:


> Darn Swift Crafty Monkey site is different or for pay now.


This post is over 5 years old.  Please don't pull up old thread.  You are welcome to start a new thread and link to an old one.   Also, there are a couple threads about swiftcrafymonkey and her site now.   Welcome!


----------

